# NEED HELP!!! paramedic to nursing questions.



## bled12345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Man, Do I ever have a uniquely difficult series of questions I can't seem to find right answers to. I hope ridryder is still kicking around because I know he made the leap from paramedic to nurse.


OK!!! Here's the situation as of right now.


I live in Canada, I am an EMT-A student (EMT-I level in the states) , I'm doing my ambulance practicum in the states however, and am able to test for the NREMT and be certified in the states as well after my practicum.  I am so torn and confused, becuase my ultimate goal is to become a paramedic AND an RN, however here in canada there are no paramedic to nursing bridge programs, only nursing to paramedic bridging programs.  From doing some google research however, it seems that the states offers many associate level degrees in nursing (RN level)  

That being said, my ultimate life goal / dream, is to be a certified paramedic, and a certified RN, who is capable of working paramedic in both Canada and the USA, while working casual RN, *AND* be able to work as an RN in the U.K.

I know this is getting complicated, but try to stay with me, because believe me I am way more complicated at the moment.  So, if I took my paramedic course in Canada, what are some big schools I can inquire about getting my RN at ? And is there a difference between a 4 year uni RN, and a paramedic to nursing associate degree RN in terms of pay and scope of practise, and international recognition in terms of employment


I love the medical field, and I want to get as many career opportunities under my belt as possible, it just really sucks how any field you go into, can't be given any credit for applying your knowledge to other fields.  Up here in Canada, if you get your paramedic program, and then decide "hey I want to be an RN!" You have to apply to university, and do the 4 year undergrad program, then if you want to become a doctor, despite your now collected 6 years of medical training, its right back to square one. 

/rant off


I'm so confused, if anyone has any sort of information, or guidance, not even necessarily answers, just places where I can actually go to get solid answers, I would appreciate it SO much.... and if you really want to be a super duper awsome person, you can contact me directly to help answer some of my questions... Thanks in advance, I really appreciate any of the vets out there that can give a young pup like me some prodding in the right direction.


----------



## bled12345 (Jul 11, 2007)

*p.s.*

my email contact is fuzzyfootimperatores@hotmail.com


----------

